# pic's of ZUESS's red 64 impala and mural



## SIDESHOW (Feb 7, 2005)

I need pics of Robert ''ZUESS'' Clausell ''R.I.P'' red 1964 impala w/ the red dayton's. Also I need a picture of the mural on the trunk. The car was named ''BLVD GOD''
SIDESHOW C.C. OKC,OK


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

<<<<<<<<--------------------------------------------That one


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

i got an old mag with it featured in it think it was orlies or something. ill see if i can dig it up tommorow


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 10 2005, 01:31 AM
> *<<<<<<<<--------------------------------------------That one
> [snapback]2705293[/snapback]​*


MR.BLVD!
That 64 was tight and ahead of its time!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

someone has to have pics of this car huh?


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

bump for pics... ive never seen this car. just heard bout it.


----------



## SIDESHOW (Feb 7, 2005)

Mr. Impala can't really tell if thats the car,but looks pretty much like it, any pics. thanks.
SIDESHOW C.C.


----------



## SIDESHOW (Feb 7, 2005)

VEGASRIDER I hope you can find that zine. I had it along time ago,but let a friend take it for the night and never saw it again. If you find it I would be more than happy to buy it from you. Either way posted pics would be great. thanks.
SIDESHOW C.C.


----------



## SIDESHOW (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 10 2005, 11:49 AM
> *MR.BLVD!
> That 64 was tight and ahead of its time!
> [snapback]2706073[/snapback]​*


I agree and what about the lilac purple 64 he built befor he passed away.


----------



## SIDESHOW (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Feb 10 2005, 09:18 PM
> *bump for pics... ive never seen this car. just heard bout it.
> [snapback]2708586[/snapback]​*


This car was something else, powder coated way back then, Stillman setup w/supercharger. I heard about Big Dave, R.I.P Dogg. And I don't know anyone from ROYALS, but your club puts it down, MUCH RESPECT.


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

I GOT IT ON ONE OF MY YOUNG HOGG VIDEOS BAD AZZ.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

All I can is Wow.. I got the mag w/ that feature in it but I have to find it.. That car truly is a BLVD God. Perfection! :0


----------



## SIDESHOW (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_@Feb 10 2005, 10:33 PM
> *I GOT IT ON ONE OF MY YOUNG HOGG VIDEOS BAD AZZ.
> [snapback]2708860[/snapback]​*


What Young Hogg video is it. Thanks.


----------



## SIDESHOW (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 10 2005, 10:53 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2708940[/snapback]​*


Good looking out dog. That car is smashing'em. What video is that, if it's home footage how much to dub and send it to the 405.


----------



## SIDESHOW (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 10 2005, 10:54 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2708948[/snapback]​*


You tha man. Wanna sell that mag. What issue is that. Can you post the airbrush artist who did his mural, I think I remember it saying who did it. thanks man.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIDESHOW_@Feb 11 2005, 04:31 AM
> *This car was something else, powder coated way back then, Stillman setup w/supercharger. I heard about Big Dave, R.I.P Dogg. And I don't know anyone from ROYALS, but your club puts it down, MUCH RESPECT.
> [snapback]2708852[/snapback]​*


dont forget about the chrome motor block, that he DROVE with

sad thing is ,,both those cars are in japan now,,,,,i got the issue where they did a photo shoot on them,,,no scaner though


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIDESHOW_@Feb 10 2005, 09:21 PM
> *What Young Hogg video is it. Thanks.
> [snapback]2709438[/snapback]​*


i don't know what vol. it is but it's the sameone that's on the board it's hoppin'


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

I believe it's on Hogg's 5&6 "Pumps And Dumps." I have it on DVD, beautiful car.


----------



## SIDESHOW (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unfunkyufo_@Feb 12 2005, 12:20 AM
> *I believe it's on Hogg's 5&6 "Pumps And Dumps." I have it on DVD, beautiful car.
> [snapback]2714233[/snapback]​*


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Some one post a bigger pic of the mural


----------



## SIDESHOW (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 12 2005, 01:58 AM
> *Some one post a bigger pic of the mural
> [snapback]2714594[/snapback]​*


PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

I have the recorded BET "RAP CITY" that he and WC were interviewed on. I'll try to get it off of that.


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Thought you guys might enjoy these pictures of HOGG'S first video covers to hit the streets with the OG's of the game...paving the way for others so that "street hopping" would one day be considered A SPORT IN ITSELF !!!


MS




[attachmentid=106398]





[attachmentid=106418]




[attachmentid=106422]


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Feb 12 2005, 08:25 AM
> *I have the recorded BET "RAP CITY" that he and WC were interviewed on. I'll try to get it off of that.
> [snapback]2715118[/snapback]​*


Mando... i have that recorded also..... my favorite part is when Big Lez asks him what all of that stuff is in the trunk and he says "dems is bat-tries, dems is pumps"... lol.... it was just funny how he said it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

THE LAST TWO COVERS HAVE ZUESSES RIDE AND THE ORIGINAL "STRAIT CLOWNIN" LOGO THAT REPRESENTED THE CAR SHOW HE FOUNDED BACK IN THE DAYS!!!

MS




[attachmentid=106408]




[attachmentid=106420]


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 10 2005, 07:54 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2708948[/snapback]​*


 :0 NICE PICS BEAN, SALLY(THE MODEL) THERE USED TO BE THE HOT DOG VENDOR AT THE HOME DEPOT, YEARS AGOOOOOOOO :cheesy:


----------



## SIDESHOW (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Feb 12 2005, 10:25 AM
> *I have the recorded BET "RAP CITY" that he and WC were interviewed on. I'll try to get it off of that.
> [snapback]2715118[/snapback]​*


Already!!!


----------



## SIDESHOW (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Feb 12 2005, 12:27 PM
> *Thought you guys might enjoy these pictures of HOGG'S first video covers to hit the streets with the OG's of the game...paving the way for others so that "street hopping" would one day be considered A SPORT IN ITSELF !!!
> MS
> [attachmentid=106398]
> ...


Thats great man, takes me back!!!!


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BONES_@Feb 11 2005, 11:04 PM
> *i don't know what vol. it is but it's the sameone that's on the board it's hoppin'
> [snapback]2713981[/snapback]​*


number 5 i got it hogg is sellin them on dvd 5 and 6 combo there tight


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

The red 64 was also on a episode of L.A.P.D(the show) back in 96.They were showing them patroling The Shaw!


----------



## SIDESHOW (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 15 2005, 12:39 PM
> *number 5 i got it hogg is sellin them on dvd 5 and 6 combo there tight
> [snapback]2728299[/snapback]​*


How can I buy the videos. PM me Thanks.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

From video not good quality but best I can get:


----------



## SIDESHOW (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Feb 18 2005, 09:58 AM
> *From video not good quality but best I can get:
> [snapback]2742360[/snapback]​*


Thanks Top Dog 64. Good looking out big homie. Damn I wish I had that on VHS


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

My FAVORITE 64' of all time... :biggrin:  A head of it's time, for sure... :0


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Feb 11 2005, 10:10 AM
> *dont forget about the chrome motor block, that he DROVE with
> 
> sad thing is ,,both those cars are in japan now,,,,,i got the issue where they did a photo shoot on them,,,no scaner though
> [snapback]2711290[/snapback]​*


What issue of *Lowrider Japan*? Are you willing to sell it?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 16 2005, 10:53 PM
> *What issue of Lowrider Japan? Are you willing to sell it?
> [snapback]3010781[/snapback]​*


i dunno but i know i have it ..it doesnt have the red rims anymore and has a silver flaked out top...


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

tight!


----------



## customizer (Dec 26, 2004)

That car was also in a MC lyte video hittin back bumper in two licks.At the begining of the video she say showm what you got .Two licks bumper


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

If I may ask. What happned to him?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

R.I.P. Zuess


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BIG INSPIRATION


----------



## sfvcruiser (Sep 14, 2002)

This car had a 6 pump set up and a chrome engine block.... this car was built in three months...

Mr. BLVD R.I.P.


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sfvcruiser_@Oct 19 2005, 10:33 PM~4035714
> *This car had a 6 pump set up and a chrome engine block....  this car was built in three months...
> Mr. BLVD  R.I.P.
> *


 :0 :0 wow that incredable


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 19 2005, 08:19 PM~4034594
> *If I may ask. What happned to him?
> *


He passed due to health issues.
R.I.P.


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

One of my favourite 64's ever...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I HAVE FRAME OFF PICS OF THAT CAR!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Oct 20 2005, 08:26 AM~4037848
> *I HAVE FRAME OFF PICS OF THAT CAR!!!!!!!
> *


POST THEM THEN!


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Oct 20 2005, 05:26 PM~4037848
> *I HAVE FRAME OFF PICS OF THAT CAR!!!!!!!
> *


So where are they...?


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Oct 20 2005, 09:26 AM~4037848
> *I HAVE FRAME OFF PICS OF THAT CAR!!!!!!!
> *


why dont you post em up then


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

Firme!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I will hold! I have to scan them pinches!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Oct 21 2005, 08:09 AM~4045032
> *I will hold! I have to scan them pinches!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hurry up, why would you post up that you have them, then not post them untill 50 people ask you for them, PINCHE ATTENTION WHORE! LARD ASS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 21 2005, 10:17 AM~4045432
> *hurry up, why would you post up that you have them, then not post them untill 50 people ask you for them, PINCHE ATTENTION WHORE! LARD ASS
> *


FUCK YOU FAKE ASS MEXICAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Oct 21 2005, 09:41 AM~4045621
> *FUCK YOU FAKE ASS MEXICAN!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: hurry up wey


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 21 2005, 10:54 AM~4045696
> *:biggrin:  hurry up wey
> *


HERE BEANDIP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Oct 21 2005, 09:58 AM~4045729
> *HERE BEANDIP!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


pinche elephantitus head, you made it sound like you had pics like you were there, hoto :uh:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Zeuss Tribute '02

http://lowridermagazine.com/events/fontana/

They should have tribute show in Oklahoma City.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

TTT for the homie "Kandy Kutty".


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

zuess red rims were before their time. back in 96 nobody had colored outers. just color spokes!!! STR8 CLOWNIN RC ZUESS RIP


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Nov 3 2006, 09:39 PM~6501152
> *zuess red rims were before their time. back in 96 nobody had colored outers. just color spokes!!! STR8 CLOWNIN RC ZUESS RIP
> *


I agree. I still got Hogg's volume 5 and I think that shit was from 95 or 96. I ain't gonna lie, when I first saw colored barrels, I wasn't feelin it.


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

I remember when I first met Zuess at a chrome shop in Buena Park I was Building my 64 SS hardtop in 94 or 95 he was building this car and took us to his shop there in Buena Park it was next to House of Lowriders he was also building the lavender one dammit I wish I would have had a camera . Good people hooked me when I was putting together my 62 Rag 

R.I.P ZUESS


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 4 2006, 11:18 AM~6503017
> *I agree. I still got Hogg's volume 5 and I think that shit was from 95 or 96. I ain't gonna lie, when I first saw colored barrels, I wasn't feelin it.
> *


is that the video you was gonna lend me??? :angry: :angry:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 4 2006, 06:04 PM~6504957
> *is that the video you was gonna lend me??? :angry:  :angry:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: The second I saw that you were the last person to post in this topic, I knew you were gonna say something like that. I haven't had a chance to dig thru the crate, but its there. I got you Joker :biggrin: 

On a different note, what happened to LIL THE MOVIE? Production is scheduled to start this winter. You in or what?


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

RIP "ZEUSS"


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Big Zuess built that car 10years ago now....a man with vision and still ahead of the game...lotta fools haven't got to that level....Gone but not forgotten.....


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 10 2005, 07:53 PM~2708940
> *:biggrin:
> *



WHO GOT THE OG YOUNG HOGGS FOR SALE....

I SURE MISS TERMINAL ISLAND.....


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 20 2006, 02:45 AM~6602781
> *WHO GOT THE OG YOUNG HOGGS FOR SALE....
> 
> I SURE MISS TERMINAL ISLAND.....
> *


Get at me!


----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)

''R.I.P'' ''ZUESS'' Clausell

ride in lowrider haven.................


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 21 2005, 10:58 AM~4045729
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

It's been over ten years since he passed and he's still influencing lowriding. R.I.P. Robert "Zeus" Clausell.


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 14 2007, 12:22 AM~8996091
> *It's been over ten years since he passed and he's still influencing lowriding. R.I.P. Robert "Zeus" Clausell.
> *


Yeah he was another influence to me..Im sure glad to have met him..I bet he was like a home town hero to outta towners..I aint knockin no one but it is what it is.. I remember when that was anybodys name if they was not from cali..Young Hogg outta towners ..remember those?

The Young G stopped by my place today..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

It's the 10 year anniversary of his passing

I'll dedicate this song for him today:

"Ten Years Gone" By Led Zeppelin 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZpCyRn-Z22o


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 14 2007, 02:23 AM~8996180
> *Yeah he was another influence to me..Im sure glad to have met him..I bet he was like a home town hero to outta towners..I aint knockin no one but it is what it is.. I remember when that was anybodys name if they was not from cali..Young Hogg outta towners ..remember those?
> 
> The Young G stopped by my place today..
> *


Without a doubt "Mr. Blvd." was ahead of it's time. I'm sure Zeus had no idea he would have such a great influence after his death. I wish that car was still here in the U.S.A. or someone would sell me the Lowrider-Japan featuring "Mr. Blvd".  

I still have Young Hogg's "Outta Towners" volumes. Wish Young Hogg would convert his early footage to DVD.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow! I remember seeing the car in Orlie's years ago, and I especially remember reading about the chrome engine block. It's true. He really was ahead of his time :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

THE MURALS WERE DONE BY ABEL.R OF ARLETA.MY BROTHER WAS REAL GOOD HOMIES WITH HIM AND LEARNED A LOT OF STUFF FROM HIM LIKE WRAPPING FRAMES.AND I DO BELIVE THAT WAS THE FIRST CAR OUT THERE WITH COLORED DISHES.I WAS LUCKY TO RIDE WITH ZUESS IN THAT CAR AND ALL I COULD TELL YOU IS SKYS STREETS SKYS STREETS :biggrin: I HAVE PICTURES OF HIS CAR I WILL HAVE TO FIND THEM AND SCAN THEM


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 14 2007, 08:23 PM~9000767
> *Wow!  I remember seeing the car in Orlie's years ago, and I especially remember reading about the chrome engine block.  It's true.  He really was ahead of his time :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Still have one of his master pieces with a chrome block in WA, and the shit runs just fine :biggrin:


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Pics :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

I KNOW I HAVE SOME OF THE SET-UP AND MURAL JUST HAVE TO KEEP LOOKING :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Oct 14 2007, 09:56 PM~9001709
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bro, you've been holding out! I've been searching high and low for more photographs, magazine articles, and whatever I could find on this car! Find and post whatever pictures you have.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Good Topic ttt


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Oct 14 2007, 10:01 PM~9001165
> *Still have one of his master pieces with a chrome block in WA, and the shit runs just fine :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Heres my contribution. R.I.P. Zuess


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Oct 15 2007, 06:37 AM~9003480
> *Heres my contribution.  R.I.P. Zuess
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Want to sell that magazine?


----------



## Strange Days (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 12 2005, 09:37 AM~2715323
> *Mando... i have that recorded also..... my favorite part is when Big Lez asks him what all of that stuff is in the trunk and he says "dems is bat-tries, dems is pumps"... lol.... it was just funny how he said it.
> *


i got that on vhs my self, what was gay when it hit bumper she started clapping...after that the lamest ice t video comes on


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Oct 14 2007, 09:56 PM~9001709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sfvcruiser (Sep 14, 2002)

RIP BRO.


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 10 2005, 07:54 PM~2708948
> *:biggrin:
> *


This car was so much ahead of its time.Right before he passed he had a big car show here in Santa Maria it was a great turn out.As far as the wheels I remember him telling us watch everyone will have colered wheeles at the time my car just had spokes now almost all my lowriders have the dish great inovater .Another reason I looked up to him was the fact his car was full show and he would still lick it he wasnt scared  RIP


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Oct 17 2007, 08:16 AM~9021515
> *This car was so much ahead of its time.Right before he passed he had a big car show here in Santa Maria it was a great turn out.As far as the wheels I remember him telling us watch everyone will have colered wheeles at the time my car just had spokes now almost all my lowriders have the dish great inovater .Another reason I looked up to him was the fact his car was full show and he would still lick it he wasnt scared  RIP
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>HELL YEAH... REAL COMPTON ORIGINAL "G"</span>


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

the cars were bad ass. shows bad ass too. didn't his family throw a show a few years ago in his memory? if they keep up with str8 clowning promotions im sure there will be a strong turnout. that's what i'd like to see.


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

is this the same 64 that was on the cover of Scrape Magazine, or was that a different car?


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Different car.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Nov 27 2007, 07:00 PM~9319834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

it was seen at the 07 super show in japan :0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 27 2007, 11:01 PM~9321643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fucking bad ass!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

the ride must be garage kept in controlled temp cause it still looks the same :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 27 2007, 10:01 PM~9321643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Nov 27 2007, 09:44 PM~9320257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yea it is!!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Nov 30 2007, 11:59 AM~9340749
> *Yea it is!!
> *


The picture above is from Orlies Lowriding. The car that was featured on the cover of Scrape was purple and had a different trunk mural.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Just had to bump this to the top. One of my favorite '64 Impalas.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

RIP


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i want to see it wen it was purple??


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 14 2008, 08:01 AM~10411086
> *i want to see it wen it was purple??
> *


Two different cars.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 14 2008, 07:45 PM~10415768
> *Two different cars.
> *


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt for an old topic


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

JUIC'D64 said:


> ttt for an old topic


x64


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Just came across this vid 2day & thought I would post it up in here


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

This 4 should be up there with the Santana as legendary 4's
Ahead of its time


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

HOPE THIS LINK WORKS


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

COOL IT WORKS...:thumbsup: BACK IN THE DAYS


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

:thumbsup: bad foe.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

R.I.P zues TTT I use to love this car I would always tell my brother I would build a duplicate when I was a youngsta LOL!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...Knew Zeuss Back In The 90's.Real Cool People...RIP...


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Big 'ZUESS' :angel:


----------



## LOWRIDER559 (Apr 17, 2009)

heard from my homie zuess jr his famliy trying to by his dads ride mr blvd back got the news from him i play with him on ps3 some times


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

BUT AINT THE CAR STILL IN JAPAN?


----------



## 70montex (May 29, 2021)

That's bad ass homie.


----------

